# Shocktail Hour is online today!



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

http://hauntcast.net/2012/02/shocktail-hour-pilot-2/
Johnny Thunder and Chris from HauntCast have a pilot for their new proposed show - Shocktail Hour. It's a spinoff of Fright flicks, with reviews of all kinds of horror movies, TV, etc. Its fun. Check it out!


----------

